# 3D Würfel mit runden Ecken?!



## DreiDeck (17. Februar 2013)

Moin,
ich bin leider noch ein blutiger Anfänger bei dem Programm Illustrator (CS2 Englisch).
Ich muss allerdings einen 3D Würfel erstellen der runde ecken hat. Leider bekomme ich das nicht hin.
Ich habe deinen 3D Würfel gebastelt (mit dem Effect 3D>Extrude & Bevel) nun habe ich die einzelnen Seiten ausgewählt indem
ich unter unter Object > Expand Appearance gegangen bin. So nun will ich die Ecken abrunden in dem ich unter Effect > Stylize > Round Corners gehe allerdings bekomme ich dann keinen 3D Würfel sondern einfach drei Seiten die Rund sind, also das ein loch an den ecken entsteht. Falls jemand nicht versteht was ich will hier ist ein Beispiel: (Step 20)

Ich würde mich wirklich über tipps freuen!
Danke


----------



## ink (19. Februar 2013)

Moin
Du hast nach der Erstellung des Würfels vergessen (bzw es wurde nicht beschrieben) diesen umzuwandeln. (Mit -> Obejekt -> Aussehen umwandeln)
Dann kannst du den Schritt über den Pathfinder (falls nicht da -> Fenster -> Patthfinder auf die Arbeitsfläche holen) die Flächen verbinden und dann den Schritt mit den Ecken abrunden.

Dann sollte alles klappen.

Beste


----------

